# In-ear-headset (w/ mic) for Redmi 2 Prime [under 500/-]



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello!

need the item in subject. budget is under Rs. 500. this one from nokia looks good:

*www.flipkart.com/nokia-headset-wh-..._21&query=in+ear+headset&otracker=from-search

would work with redmi? please suggest. any philips model too? 

TIA!


----------

